# Toledo Ohio USA Restoring Historic Skyscrapers



## Michael-John-Young (Feb 23, 2021)

Toledo (population 290,000) has a considerable skyline, but no new skyscraper since the 1980’s because a number of once vacant historic high rises have been restored as condominiums. It’s important to celebrate older skylines restored instead of just what’s new. I’d like to see your older downtowns now alive with restored historic tall buildings.
Toledo is blessed with a large number of restored skyscrapers.


----------



## Michael-John-Young (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Toledo, Ohio


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------

